# What's in your *Insert system here* Now?



## MasterDS (Oct 4, 2005)

Well? I'm sorry if this is not the right place for this. I currently have Sonic Adventure 2: Battle in my Gamecube right now, and Nintendogs in my DS.  What about you?


----------



## Bulerias (Oct 4, 2005)

Super Smash Bros. Melee, and Advance Wars: Dual Strike.  And this goes in Gamers' Lounge.

MOVED.


----------



## Flummoxer (Oct 4, 2005)

I have a BEatles DVD in my XBox, I think my bro still has Sonic Heros in my Gamecube, I have Mario 64 DS in my NDS, don't know whats in my GBA.


----------



## Monkey09 (Oct 4, 2005)

I have nintendogs in my DS, Super Mario Sunshine in GC, Adams Family in my GBA , Fire Emblem:SS in my SP and I dont know whats in my DVD.


----------



## Linkerator (Oct 4, 2005)

Meh, I took all of the games out, exept for my PS2, which has ATV Offroad Fury 2 in it.


----------



## Mino (Oct 4, 2005)

GameCube: Sonic Adventure 2 Battle, too.     			  I rarely play that, what a coincidence.  :lol:
DS: Meteos (and a pink styules.  )
Xbox: Halo 2


----------



## MasterDS (Oct 5, 2005)

Sorry for putting it in the wrong forum. I thought it was a bit chatty, that's all.

Anyway, just to justify this extra post, now I have LoZ:WW in my GCN.


----------



## SMRPG1 (Oct 5, 2005)

Gamecube-Animal Crossing
GBA SP-Pokemon Firered
N64-Paper Mario
PS2-WWE Here Comes the Pain


----------



## UltraByte (Oct 5, 2005)

GCN: Animal Crossing
DS: ds/ Nintendogs
gba/ I think... Sonic Advance?
N64: Super Smash Bros
PS1: Hm... Spryro 1?
GBA: Nuthin
GBC: Pokemon Trading Card Game


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 5, 2005)

gb:not sure
gbcokemon silver
gba:my bro's pokemon emerald, or maybe sapphire, i dont know
ds:kirby:cc and yugioh eternal duelist soul
gamecube:madden 2006
n64:mischief makers
snes:ken griffey mlb
comp:roller coaster tycoon


----------



## ƒish (Oct 5, 2005)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> gb:not sure
> gbcokemon silver
> gba:my bro's pokemon emerald, or maybe sapphire, i dont know
> ds:kirby:cc and yugioh eternal duelist soul
> ...


 you have 2 DS games in your DS  

anyway, heres mine...

Gamecube- Animal Crossing... i think...     
DS- Yoshi Touch & Go
GBA- empty
Computer- The Sims


thas it for me...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Oct 6, 2005)

GCN-SSBM
DS-Ruby & nintendogs
N64- banjo tooie
NES- That game with mario duck hunt and the track thing
PS2- i dunno its at my dad's house  
:rofl:


----------



## MGMT (Oct 6, 2005)

ds-advanced wars
sp-sims bustin out
xbox- sims bustin out
gamecube- animal crossing
ps2- gta san andreas
super nintendo -donkey kong
nintendo 64-mario cart
ps-bugs bunny lost i time
saga-soccor


----------



## Justin (Oct 6, 2005)

Gamecube - Super mario Sunshine
DS/GBA - Nintendogs/Emtey
GBA - Emtey


----------



## Triforce3force (Oct 6, 2005)

gba- Golden Sun 2!
DS- Nintendogs!
GCN- Tales of Symphonia


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 6, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yup, 1 ds game and 1 gba game.

and i was wrong about something, donkey kong country ? is in my snes.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Nov 22, 2005)

Here is my long long long long list (not really)

Uh...oh...


SNES : Super Mario Kart
GBC : Pokemon Gold (I think?)
N64: Goldeneye and Mario Kart 64 (I've been rotating a lot)
Game Cube : probably...Madden 06
DS:
game boy slot: Pokemon Emerald
ds slot : um...well...I always change but right now Mario 64DS


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 22, 2005)

GCN: umm.... harvest moon another wonderful life (i wasn't playing it i swear)
GBA: nothing
DS: MKDS and ruby
NES: duckhunt
SNES: oh yeah i don't have it anymore...
N64: star fox 64
PS2: i'm guessing Call of Duty finest Hour
PS1: ummm... idk if i still have it >__> if i do it has ape escape in it.
PC: the sims Superstar


----------



## Micah (Nov 22, 2005)

GBA: Super Mario World 2
DS: MKDS
Gamecube: Chronicles of Narnia


----------



## Mino (Nov 22, 2005)

DS: Mario Kart DS/Super Mario Advance 2
GameCube: Super Mario Sunshine
Xbox: Halo 2


----------



## YesManJr's_Cohort (Nov 23, 2005)

SNES: Shaq-Fu (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
N64: Mario Kart 64
GameCube: Mario Kart: Double Dash!!
DS: Mario Kart DS
PS2: Burnout 3
GBA: Probobly Super Mario Land or something...I dunno...

Yeah, I've been doing a lot of racing lately.


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 23, 2005)

N64 - Mario Kart 64
Gamecube - Super Smash Bros Melee
GBA Slot of DS - Fire Emblem: Sacred Stones
DS Slot of DS - Mario Kart DS


----------



## Micah (Nov 23, 2005)

GCN-Madden 2005


----------



## ƒish (Nov 24, 2005)

my newishest one : o


Gamecube: Mario Baseball (sort of...)
N64: Mario Kart 64
GBA: Empty
DS: Mario Kart DS, Harvest Moon: Friends of mineral town
NES: Super Mario 3 (i think)
Sega(i forget the name of the system >_>): Sonic 3
Sega CD: Echo the Dolphin  D)
PC: the invisible CD of invisibility (in other words, nothing.)


----------



## Micah (Nov 24, 2005)

[quote author="


----------



## Truffles (Dec 23, 2005)

GCN: Zelda: Windwaker
DS: Sims 2 in the DS slot and Harvest Moon: MFOMT in the GBA slot
PS2:Final Fantasy 7


----------



## --->TODD<--- (Dec 24, 2005)

GameCube:
     The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time/Master Quest.
PS2:
     T.H.U.G. 2 (I just took out Killzone though.)
GBA:
     Sonic Advance (Had it in there to help answer someone's question on Nsider.)


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Dec 24, 2005)

I have KotOR in my PC. I have ACWW and Harvest Moon:FoMT in my DS.


----------



## beakmanthegreat (Dec 24, 2005)

ds: acww(nothing in gba port.)
gcn: LoZ collectors disk.
Ps2: the excersism of emily rose.(yes, its a movie, not a game.)


----------



## Nocturne (Dec 24, 2005)

GCN- Metroid Prime 2: Echoes
DS- Animal Crossing Wild World
GBA slot in DS: Donkey Kong Country 3


----------



## TwilightKing (Dec 24, 2005)

ds: mario kart ds (soon to be ac:ww)
gamecube: Star fox assault
gba: mario party advance
n64: 007 goldeneye


----------



## SuperDragonite (Dec 24, 2005)

SNES: Currently unplugged and stored in a drawer.
Gamecube: Super Smash Bros. Melee
DS: Pokemon Emerald Version and Animal Crossing Wild World


----------



## THELINKMASTER2111 (Dec 24, 2005)

Madden 06 in my PS2
Polarium in my DS
Super Mario Sunshine in my Gamecube
Halo 2 in my XBOX

I just got Polarium and it is awesome.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 24, 2005)

SNES:Super Mario All-Stars
N64:Goldeneye 007 or MarioKart64 (not sure)
GC:Madden 06
DS:Animal Crossing WW (and MKDS sometimes too) along with PKMN Emerald (my bro's) in the GBA slot of DS
GBA:no clue
GBC:no clue
GB:no clue


----------



## Mino (Dec 25, 2005)

Xbox: Halo 2
GameCube: Spiderman 2
GBA Slot: Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones
DS Slot: Meteos


----------



## Mino (Dec 25, 2005)

[quote="THE] I just got Polarium and it is awesome. [/quote]
 You made a bad choice, the game is really shallow and boring.


----------



## beakmanthegreat (Dec 25, 2005)

its his own fault he bought it mino, u dont have to rub it in.


----------



## Copper (Dec 26, 2005)

DS:
 DS Card slot: Animal Crossing: Wild World
GBA Cartridge: Megaman Battle Network 3 White
GCN: Animal Crossing
N64: Nothing

EDIT: Updated!


----------



## Micah (Dec 27, 2005)

DS: AC:WW
GBA: MP Advance
GCN: Mario Baseball


----------



## Kyle (Dec 30, 2005)

Nintendo DS: Animal Crossing Wild World
Xbox: Fable
GBA SP: Nothing
GBA: Nothing
GBC: Nothing still


----------

